# 50 amp VS 30 amp



## K9Jedi (May 30, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

I am new to RV'ing and just purchased a Keystone Cougar 26BHSWE.  We haven't taken it out yet and am trying to learn as much as I can first.  I have a question about campsites with 50 AMP service.  Does this mean it just has a plug in for 50 amp or is there one for 30 amp too?  Since my trailer is obviously 30 amp, and if I am going to a site that lists 50 amp, do I need some sort of 50-30 amp adapter then?

Thanks in advance for the help.

Tim


----------



## akjimny (May 30, 2010)

Re: 50 amp VS 30 amp

It has been my experience that if a campground offers both 50 and 30 amp service, the site will have a socket for both type plugs.  That said, it wouldn't hurt to pick up a 30 to 50 amp adapter and a 30 to 20 (standard wall socket) adapter.  That way you're covered no matter what.
And welcome to the best RV forum on-line.  You will get lots of good help and suggestions here.  I know I did.


----------



## K9Jedi (May 30, 2010)

Re: 50 amp VS 30 amp

Thanks Jim, I appreciate it.


----------



## Triple E (May 30, 2010)

Re: 50 amp VS 30 amp

Hello Tim and welcome.  If your trailer is 30 amp you should not use the 50 amp.  You could be asking for trouble.  All camp grounds with electrical service will have 30 amps.  Most campgrounds will charge you extra for using the 50 amp service.  But like Jim said you will need a 30 amp to 20 amp adapter.  You can always go under 30 amps but you never want to go over.  JMHO.  

Enjoy your camper and have fun.    

 :8ball:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 31, 2010)

Re: 50 amp VS 30 amp

Sorry to disagree, Steve, but I tried not to.  :clown: 

The wiring to the campground's electrical pedestal that you plug into is the same whether you plug into the 50 amp (if you have the 30-to-50 adapter) or the 30 amp connector. There's usually only one electrical cable that goes to the pedestal. (The exception would be an older park that 'upgraded' their pedestals at some point and had to run additional wiring to add the 50 amp connector.)

I use a 30-to-50 adapter if the 30 amp connector contacts feel loose. The 50 amp connector is not used as much so it is tighter. Also, one time a campground we were staying in had a 30 amp circuit breaker that kept tripping on us. I adapted over to the 50 amp connection (and different circuit breaker) and had no more trouble.

You are not using more (or different) electricity just by plugging into a higher amperage connection. You're RV has its own protective circuit breakers and doesn't rely on the breakers in the pedestal. The pedestal breakers are there to protect the campground.


----------



## Triple E (May 31, 2010)

Re: 50 amp VS 30 amp

Tex, as I was writing the above, I knew I would be hearing for you. :approve: That is why I added "JMHO".  Yes, you are right the breaker in the camper is 30 amp and should protect you. I am considering the wire gauge. Isn't the cord, on a 30 amp camper, to the electrical feed only 10 gauge which is too small for 50 amp. :question: If I had to choose between a loose connection and a higher amp receptacle I too would use the higher amp but I would not be to comfortable using it. JMHO. :clown:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 31, 2010)

Re: 50 amp VS 30 amp



Well, you have to re-read my post, but here is the pertinent part for your question:  

You are not using more (or different) electricity just by  plugging into a higher amperage connection. 

Think of it this way to get some clarification. Electric 'juice' is not _*pushed*_ into your RV by an electric pump. Your appliances are _*pulling*_ the 'juice' from the power grid. (There is a limited amount available from the power grid, but that's another story.)


So, you can't _*pull*_ 50 amps with your RV just because you plug into a 50 amp plug. You can only _*pull*_ 50 amps from the power grid if you have enough appliances operating that combined would equal 50 amps. 

You won't have the situation in a 30 amp RV, because the RV circuit breakers won't allow it.


----------



## H2H1 (May 31, 2010)

Re: 50 amp VS 30 amp

OK I am confused, which isn't hard to do. My MH has a 30 amp power requirement. I normally plug into my autoformer 30 amp receptacle at the pedestal and the MH into the autoformer.  Now I have a 50 to 30 amp adapter, so which is better to use the autoformer or the 50to 30 amp adapter? :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 31, 2010)

Re: 50 amp VS 30 amp

"... which is better to use the autoformer or the 50to 30 amp adapter?"

That's like saying, "Which is better, the steering wheel or the spare tire?"

Doesn't fit this thread, Hollis. (Not trying to be a jerk.)   

The autoformer stabilizes the 120 VAC and has nothing to do with a 30-50 adapter which is just some wires, a plug and a receptacle.


----------



## H2H1 (May 31, 2010)

Re: 50 amp VS 30 amp

Well Tex I am in no way an electrician or very knowledgeable in electricity. And like I said I am confused as which is best. the use of the autoformer or the 50 to 30 adapter. I was told the autoformer maintains the AC current to the MH if there is a drop at the pedestal. therefore keeping me at the 30 amp level. It does not matter to me which I use as long as MH is protected. I am just glad I can go either way if I should ever have to.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 31, 2010)

Re: 50 amp VS 30 amp

It's probably better to start a new thread if you want to discuss autoformers. I know we've discussed them on this forum at length, so it might be better to search for the old thread on this subject.


----------



## H2H1 (May 31, 2010)

Re: 50 amp VS 30 amp

no I will not start a new thread, I ask a question if I should use it or 50 to 30, .So I will take it you don't know which is best . and that OK I don't either. I will continue to use it and if I decide to use the 50 to 30 amp I will do that also.... Thanks for your comments, no reason to reply back as I want anymore. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## LEN (Jun 1, 2010)

Re: 50 amp VS 30 amp

We are talking two supply capabilities in electricity and a tool to stop spikes and bring up low voltage. You can hook the RV to a 1000 amp system if you can find a plug to fit. You may plug the 30 amp RV into a 50 amp if you have the 30 to 50 amp converter plug/dog bone. You may at the same time use the autoformer that will raise low voltage and prevent damage caused to some things like air conditioners.


----------



## K9Jedi (Jun 1, 2010)

Re: 50 amp VS 30 amp

Thanks everyone.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Re: 50 amp VS 30 amp

thanks Len for clearing it up :laugh:


----------



## MarleyB (Mar 22, 2011)

Re: 50 amp VS 30 amp

I was wondering if the manufacturer of your RV says not to do this as ours does? My husband won't use a converter so we are limited to 30 amp sites. I don't see why we can't just because the manufacturer (Fleetwood) says not to. Sounds like you have not had a problem with your RV doing this.


----------

